# TikTok "challenges" just get stupider, dumber, and even more dangerous



## Marc_LFD (Sep 2, 2022)

They can't act surprised if home owners defend themselves regardless that "It'S jUsT a JoKe, BrO."

TikTok is just a health hazard at this point.


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh my god, the ding and dash is almost as old as me 

Not to defend these stupid pranks, but what kind of psycho shoots someone for knocking? Shouldn't we be blaming those who actually pull this crap?

Also, people have been doing stupid stuff long before TikTok. Claiming that the website is the problem is stupid, because the real problem here is parents not being around to teach kids that stuff like ding and dash, eating tide pods, dancing on train tracks are all stupid activities.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 2, 2022)

There might be some merit to the theory that it was designed to destabilize the country. Maybe teens are just idiots. Maybe it's because in the USA the juvenile "justice" system provides no legal consequences for this kind of behavior. Maybe it's all of the above.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2022)

I think the one where you have to knock someone out in the street is more dangerous for both participants. 
Or the one with the drive-by shooting. 
I think both cost a few lives already.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 2, 2022)

City said:


> Oh my god, the ding and dash is almost as old as me
> 
> Not to defend these stupid pranks, but what kind of psycho shoots someone for knocking? Shouldn't we be blaming those who actually pull this crap?
> 
> Also, people have been doing stupid stuff long before TikTok. Claiming that the website is the problem is stupid, because the real problem here is parents not being around to teach kids that stuff like ding and dash, eating tide pods, dancing on train tracks are all stupid activities.


Banging hard on the door is more than just "knocking." If that was it, no problem, no threat of danger, but someone banging or kicking the door puts people in fear.


----------



## spoggi (Sep 2, 2022)

Somone baneged on my door already 3 years ago 
and then they ran away. Maybe it has something to do with that


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 2, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Banging hard on the door is more than just "knocking." If that was it, no problem, no threat of danger, but someone banging or kicking the door puts people in fear.


Come on, knock and run happens everywhere since forever, and since forever we had kids knocking hard, or pretending that there was an emergency outside or whatever.
The difference is that the parents had no clue about that before but now can watch the video. That's why the mother on interview is scared.
And yes, internet made stupid pranks looks even more dumb, but that's all.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 2, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Come on, knock and run happens everywhere since forever, and since forever we had kids knocking hard, or pretending that there was an emergency outside or whatever.
> The difference is that the parents had no clue about that before but now can watch the video.


Okay.

But they're playing stupid games so they're bound to win stupid prizes.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

It does seem to encourage a lot of really shitty trends, like berating and attacking McDonald's employees for no fucking reason.  Another one that's apparently come back around is tanning your perineum (taint), though that seems mostly harmless by comparison, and it's somehow been a thing a couple times before the advent of TikTok.


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Banging hard on the door is more than just "knocking." If that was it, no problem, no threat of danger, but someone banging or kicking the door puts people in fear.


What kind of functioning adult would answer to "banging on the door" by shooting? Shouldn't we be addressing *that* problem?

It's like telling kids that they shouldn't go play at the park anymore because there might be owners of poorly trained/downright abused pitbulls and therefore it's the kids' fault if they get mauled.


By the way, now that I remember, all the instances shown in the video (and the memes) come from banging the door of college rooms. Pretty sure you can't just bring a gun in college.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 2, 2022)

City said:


> What kind of functioning adult would answer to "banging on the door" by shooting? Shouldn't we be addressing *that* problem?
> 
> It's like telling kids that they shouldn't go play at the park anymore because there might be owners of poorly trained/downright abused pitbulls and therefore it's the kids' fault if they get mauled.
> 
> ...


Banging on the door hard doesn't sound like it's anyone friendly or with good intentions and there have been home invasions so it makes this stupid "challenge" even worse.

If TikTokers want to play moronic games, then they can't complain what comes to them.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 2, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Okay.
> 
> But they're playing stupid games so they're bound to win stupid prizes.


I agree, It's dumb and may trigger a very bad reaction. My point is just that prank is older than TikTok. Not that I like that shit. My kids are not allowed to use it for example.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 2, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I agree, It's dumb and may trigger a very bad reaction. My point is just that prank is older than TikTok. Not that I like that shit. My kids are not allowed to use it for example.


YouTube pranksters deserved the punishment that some of them got and even still, it wasn't enough:



This is what TikTok pranksters can expect.


----------



## kupo-on-gbatem (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm glad to grown up in times without instagram and tiktok. Not sure though, if I should forbid my kids to use it. On the one hand I don't want them to get ruined by social media, on the other hand I don't want to give other kids to bully them for not having tiktok etc. 
oof..


----------



## City (Sep 10, 2022)

kupo-on-gbatem said:


> I'm glad to grown up in times without instagram and tiktok. Not sure though, if I should forbid my kids to use it. On the one hand I don't want them to get ruined by social media, on the other hand I don't want to give other kids to bully them for not having tiktok etc.
> oof..


The kind of kid that would bully other kids for not having a Tiktok account would have already forgotten about it the next day.


----------



## ChanseyIsTheBest (Sep 10, 2022)

This reminds me of the eating tide pod 'challenge' on YouTube years back, and years before then weren't kids doing stupid shit like choking each other - the blackout 'challenge'. These dumb 'challenges' will exist with or without social media, though it wouldn't surprise me if social media speeds up the spread and intensity of them. People will always be chasing internet clout.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 11, 2022)

City said:


> Oh my god, the ding and dash is almost as old as me
> 
> Not to defend these stupid pranks, but what kind of psycho shoots someone for knocking? Shouldn't we be blaming those who actually pull this crap?
> 
> Also, people have been doing stupid stuff long before TikTok. Claiming that the website is the problem is stupid, because the real problem here is parents not being around to teach kids that stuff like ding and dash, eating tide pods, dancing on train tracks are all stupid activities.


How old are you?  
I did that stuff as a kid nearly 40 years ago (not often, but ey... The whole neighborhood did it) , and I'm fairly sure my dad pulled it off when he was my age. Dutch phrase is'belletje trek', btw.  


@Marc_LFD : you know you really sound like an old fart shouting "damn kids" and "get off my porch", right? 
It's not that i don't see your point, but jeez... Why aren't kids allowed to be kids anymore?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 11, 2022)

I say let it run it's course, and weed out the dipshits in this life. The less dumbshits we have around us, the better.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 12, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> How old are you?
> I did that stuff as a kid nearly 40 years ago (not often, but ey... The whole neighborhood did it) , and I'm fairly sure my dad pulled it off when he was my age. Dutch phrase is'belletje trek', btw.
> 
> 
> ...


Vlaming eh?


----------



## mituzora (Sep 12, 2022)

Not gonna lie, TikTok is problematic to say the least.

I do feel like this is more of a "knee-jerk reaction to a viral trend" type of video that media loves to post though.

I'm sure the threatened kid was likely scared shitless, and that will be an important lesson, but this is just another "tide pods" thing to where the actual issue is blown up to extreme proportions.  It reminds me of the "faith hilling" episode of south park.  People are getting hurt yes, but it's significantly blown out of proportion by common media and fear mongering.  

Talk to you kids,  make sure they're not stupid enough to fall for a dangerous trend.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 12, 2022)

mituzora said:


> Not gonna lie, TikTok is problematic to say the least.
> 
> I do feel like this is more of a "knee-jerk reaction to a viral trend" type of video that media loves to post though.
> 
> ...


It's worse than problematic:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...t-asked-tiktok-for-stealth-propaganda-account
 

It's actively degenerating society for Chinese takeover.


----------



## City (Sep 12, 2022)

Imagine being a shitpost eater for decades, letting your brain rot to deepfried "memes" and other low effort trash, then look at kids watching the same shitposts on a different platform and suddenly "TikTok is destroying a generation". Ok.

Some of you can't hold a normal conversation in real life without throwing around shitposts like it's the fucking internet's trashcan. People shouting MY NAME'S JEFF, or I'M GAY, or t-posing, I've seen it all.

And now the same people are bitching that TikTok is destroying a generation. Right.

This generation is as fucked as the previous one.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2022)

It dangerous and they shouldn't be doing this, but someone instantly shooting someone before even figuring out if it just someone you know messing around or any other explanation, seems a bit drastic.


----------



## mituzora (Sep 12, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> It's worse than problematic:
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...t-asked-tiktok-for-stealth-propaganda-account
> 
> 
> It's actively degenerating society for Chinese takeover.



Oh, I'm aware it's worst than problematic,  hence the "problematic to *say the least*" statement.

I personally do not have a tiktok, nor will I get one.  However, I will argue that TikTok is no more dangerous to all of the other things that "warped generations' brains" that have come out.


City said:


> Imagine being a shitpost eater for decades, letting your brain rot to deepfried "memes" and other low effort trash, then look at kids watching the same shitposts on a different platform and suddenly "TikTok is destroying a generation". Ok.
> 
> Some of you can't hold a normal conversation in real life without throwing around shitposts like it's the fucking internet's trashcan. People shouting MY NAME'S JEFF, or I'M GAY, or t-posing, I've seen it all.
> 
> ...


100 percent lol.  was going to respond, but you beat me to it, and you essentially covered all the points I was going to.

I'm not gonna argue that tiktok has it's issues, because it absolutely does, but it's no worse than whatever other "mind warping" platform has come out of the wood works.  I do take issue with it's supposed data mining though.  I have problems with that with every social media platform though

Need I remind some of you how pokemon was initially portrayed as a mind-warping thing killing generations from Japan?   

I personally will not make a TikTok, but not because of fear mongering;  I just don't want to waste my time watching clips of videos all day more than I already do with Youtube.


----------



## mituzora (Sep 12, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> It dangerous and they shouldn't be doing this, but someone instantly shooting someone before even figuring out if it just someone you know messing around or any other explanation, seems a bit drastic.


It really is drastic, but that's what fear mongering gets.  without trying to go too far into "the media ruins everything" argument,  when you have "news" segments only reporting on the crime and bad in your area, you tend to get super paranoid.

 I know someone close to me who couldn't stop watching the news so much that now, they are borderline agoraphobic because of all the "evil" they hear about on the news.  It started with "oh be careful out there" and went to full on locking their screen door, their main door, hunkered down in a room without windows listening to the police scanner.  I'm sure there are other reasons why this person went off the rails like this, but I believe that a large catalyst was the amount of fear mongering there is in our regularly consumed "news" programs

edit in attempt to chain my point to this thread:  Someone like this person is someone who I would see arming themselves with a weapon and threatening to shoot people over knocking on a door.  it's a slippery slope of constantly being told that you're in peril by mass media


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 13, 2022)

Ugh... I just now watched the entire clip. So really...

It's an april fool's joke, right? Like... You can't parody this shit.

Well... Apparently some members here can, but the network? They're just taking the piss of over anxious parents for some reason. Nothing's even happened, but ey... No need for reality to kick in. No need to hear both sides(unless you count 0.5 seconds of a kid's hands  apologizing). Not even questioning the impact on anyone over anything. Just a random mom that's afraid someone's going to shoot a gun straight through his/her front door and into their kids (no, I'm NOT kidding).

Jesus Christ. Can someone please tell that poor women she needs better coping skills for her anxiety? Her neighbors aren't murderous psychopaths

A camera crew portraying a stupid app as the culprit isn't helping.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 13, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> They can't act surprised if home owners defend themselves regardless that "It'S jUsT a JoKe, BrO."
> 
> TikTok is just a health hazard at this point.



At this point it's called Natural Selection.

Blaming an app for people's stupidity?
I'm laughing.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 13, 2022)

Gonna be honest, I cannot look at this thread in any other way than the OP going "oh god please let kids get shot." It's in almost every reply.



Marc_LFD said:


> YouTube pranksters deserved the punishment that some of them got and even still, it wasn't enough:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what TikTok pranksters can expect.





Marc_LFD said:


> Banging on the door hard doesn't sound like it's anyone friendly or with good intentions and there have been home invasions so it makes this stupid "challenge" even worse.
> 
> If TikTokers want to play moronic games, then they can't complain what comes to them.





Marc_LFD said:


> Okay.
> 
> But they're playing stupid games so they're bound to win stupid prizes.


Like, bro??? Are you okay???


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Blaming an app for people's stupidity?


The app didn't make them dumber admittedly, it just expose them for what they are.



LainaGabranth said:


> Like, bro??? Are you okay???


I sure am. If people like to play dangerous games, there are dangerous prizes.


----------

